
Our favorite boardgames that model the natural world - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/04/the-12-best-boardgames-for-earth-day/
======
carapace
> Before becoming a father, ... I never thought I’d have to discourage gleeful
> littering ...

One thing that occurred to me awhile back was that, before civilization,
littering wasn't possible because everything was something nature had a way to
deal with. At some point we invented littering. I think it might have been
"The Gods Must be Crazy" that clued me in.

